
Why Vim, an '80s Text Editor, Is Still the UI of Choice for Power Users - byaruhaf
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3037629/why-vim-an-80s-text-editor-is-still-the-ui-of-choice-for-power-users
======
ilaksh
I use vim. I think there are a few reasons for me. And these are not the best
rationalizations I could think of but rather the the actual causes.

One is that since its a text mode editor it is easy to use in an ssh session.
So I don't have to set up sshfs or something.

Two is that it seems less complicated than emacs but is still credited with
being a 'real' programmer's editor. And I know it has support for almost every
language.

The biggest thing is something like network effects or social dynamics.
Hardcore Unix programmers use 'real' text editors and nobody wants them to
have one over on them. And its nice to feel like your are part of an 'elite'
club of 80s power text editor users.

The 80s era text editors are not the best text editors, realistically. And I
will go ahead and admit that I use the arrow keys in vim

~~~
Arakis
You should at least learn to use hjklnmyu and prefix them with numbers, you're
not really getting anything special out of VIM if you're using arrow keys or
leaving homerow. Add on e and b for extra credit

~~~
ilaksh
I used to use the homerows keys, eventually sort of forgot, and haven't
bothered learning them well again. It probably is a little faster if you get
used to it, but that isn't some master superior design choice -- its just that
the vim creator's keyboard didn't have arrow keys.

------
segmondy
I use vim, I don't have to think of different key bindings. I can program for
any language consistently, if I was not using vim, it would be emacs. Nothing
more, I've used vim for 20 years and my IDE is Unix. With vim, plugins, unix
commands, scripts, i have every functionality that any so called modern IDE
provides.

------
eonw
"choice for power users" is quite the claim, i dont buy it. its a choice, not
THE choice.

------
agumonkey
Just yesterday I found a haskellcast where the host mentioned IDEs, but said
he still uses vi personally. A tiny timeless comment on text editors ensues.

[https://youtu.be/4YfkwfZ7AV4?t=1521](https://youtu.be/4YfkwfZ7AV4?t=1521)

------
roflchoppa
i just came to say, emacs is number 1

